# How many foals...?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there a limit of how many foals a mare should have/how often they are bred?

I know there are varying opinions on how old is too old to breed a mare, but I wondered if anyone knows the specifics in terms of how many times (ethically) a mare should be bred, and if they should be consecutive years and such?

In dogs it appears for retrievers, they shouldn't breed at all after 7/8 years old, 5 litters is considered plenty, and not to be bred before about 2.5-3 years (this was according to my breeder).

Any ideas/opinions?

Thanks


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

A mare can have about 1 foal a year for every year past maturity. Depending on the breed, horses mature at anywhere from 3-5 years old. Many people stop breeding horses when they get to be as old as 20 because it can be hard on the mare's body.

I personally have had 3 foals from my riding pony mare she has had 1 every year and is in foal again this year! She is 14 now and this will be her last. She had her first at 11. We have them because we breed for the showring, we show our ponies succesfully and people always want her foals because they are well bred!

Here is her last foal from this year!










Hope I helped


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Rachybobs!

Didn't want to be too judgemental before I knew more but rather disappointed in a couple of people I have come across who claim to be fantastic breeders. I'm a very horsey person but don't know too much about the breeding side, I've only handled one!

The people in question, the mare was 18 when she had her first foal, and she has problems like endometriosis (sp?) I think, and anyway they have her in foal again now, and have got two payments for the next two coverings 

The woman who owns the stud also has a mare who she has bred from year on year, ie. before current foal is weaned they are trying to get her pregnant, and she is about 15 and on her 6th foal like this, just the fact she has had so many and been mated when weaning a foal still so many times didn't go down well with me really 

Its odd how we have all these opinions on doggy breeders and they should do this and that and be in it to better the breed/continue bloodlines, but I don't know many horse folk who don't do it for money...Only my old yard owner who bred from her mare to keep him and train him up to drive 

Thanks for the info though, BEAUTIFUL foal


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Thanks Rachybobs!
> 
> Didn't want to be too judgemental before I knew more but rather disappointed in a couple of people I have come across who claim to be fantastic breeders. I'm a very horsey person but don't know too much about the breeding side, I've only handled one!
> 
> ...


Aw no 18 is to old to be having foal and then more foals afterwards, they often when heavily in foal cannot get up because of general old age. I have seen a 19 year old mare in foal and she laid down to rest and could get back up again because she was stiff from old age anyway and having the weight of the foal inside just weighed her down  She got up in the end with alot of help from people. :mad2:


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

technically they could foal every year from 3 until well into their 20's but personally i dont think that is right - i like to put mares in foal at 3 or 4 then break them in and ride on for a few years - then have a couple more around 6-10 years of age whatever suits - continue riding and then have a couple more from around 16 onwards - but this depends on the mares health as she gets older - so for me 5 or 6 foals is plenty from one mare and she can still have a useful ridden life too.


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

my mare is 19 this year and I'm planning to send her to stud, she has had 2 foals before and several vets have said she is not too old to breed from. I have worked on studs where the mares were bred into their 20s and they were happy and healthy with it. Many stud will only breeed a mare up until she is still well enough to carry a healthy foal otherwise it is not worth their while. It is normal to breed a mare still suckling a foal due to the long gestation period, and this is how it would happen in the wild.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Ive got a mare (due to foal any day now) shes had 2 foals so far and had her first when she was 4, I did back her, but now she will be just a brood mare...I will probably breed a foal each year from her


----------

